# What type of topping compound to use in bathroom?



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

isn't the hardi going to have tile over it? if so you would use paintable caulk between the sheetrock and hardi. i actually said this funny since the tile doesn't effect it, you just don't use gypsum or plaster on hardi. it's a crack waiting to happen


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the Hadri/drywall seam is covered by tile--then that seam should be covered with tile mesh tape and filled with thinset AS you set the tiles--unless you are using a paint on water proofing.

If you are using a paint on water proofer the seams must be meshed and filled with thinset before painting on the water proofer.-

As always--read the directions that come with the products-----Mike----


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry - I should have added that I'm going to paint where the edges meet. I wasn't sure if I was going to do paint or tile where the two different boards meet. But now that the drywall is up, I see that I would have to run the tile out almost a foot beyond the tub. And since it's a small bathroom I think that would look odd to have the tile extend so far into the room.

The problem is that although the hardi-backer and greenboard are supposed to be the same thickness, they're not. So I'll likely have to do a few layers of coating and a good bit of feathering. And that's not my forte!!

(My forte is starting sentences with conjunctions)


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

how finished is the drywall?. if you can still loosen the screws do so and shim the entire board to the height you require.


----------

